# Breastfeeding and my husband…



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

I have caught my husband liking very often pictures of a friend of us before.
He used to actively search for her profile which was making me curious of why and she is also the partner of my husband friend. And whenever I asked I was called crazy or he played offended even when I was just asking.

Now that particular friend just gave birth and she is breastfeeding.
We just had a friends reunion and all girls were inside mainly because they had the babies and my friend wanted to breastfeed in comfort without covering because of the heat we are currently experiencing. All the guys and husbands were outside in the bbq but My partner kept comming in to “ask” for silly things that had no sense. And every time he kept staring at my friend breast while breastfeeding and he only came when she was doing it.

He did it like 4 times and the last one was pretty obvious. At that point I just smiled at him sarcastically because I didn’t know how to react. I was finding it ironic as at home I am always ready to have sex, I never say no (he is the one that says no all the time) so there is no excuse of “you are not giving me what I need and I am looking elsewhere” because I am always available for it plus my friend and I have relatively same size boobs. So no idea why staring… so Not sure how to feel about this. Obviously I feel bad he is staring but in addition I feel ashamed because my friend was like “wtf”. And when I asked he got offended saying he didn’t do it. That he had no clue she was breast feeding ( apparently ) -.- I mean, it was more than obvious….
What shall I do? I don’t know how to feel and this is getting me so angry… D:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What he did was pretty creepy and totally inapropriate. Clearly others noticed so it wasn't just you so he is also lying. Does he often stare at other women like this?


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

In relation to boobs this is the second one very obvious. The first one was 3 years ago he tried to gave a hug to a friend of his from behind while she was sat down. So he bend down his upper body to hug her from behind while resting his whole face on her tits… OMG I wanted to kill him. 
mans after that, the subject of kids turned up, I said I wasn’t ready and this girl said she would be happy to have sex with him (my partner) and give him the kids wasn’t willing to give at that point…
What he did?!? Nothing.. he smiled back at her… 
I looked like an idiot that day… 

So short answer, this is the second one in relation with boobs. But there has been other issues including constant lies that has lead our relationship to a point where I am considering leaving because I am facing serious trust issues… after find out he has lied so many times about different things…

I am so worried to be judged as dramatic or been told I am over reacting but I am not sure how to feel and how to handle all the confusion, anger and disappointment.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

ANY RELATIONSHIP is based on trust , if you don't have trust you have nothing , 
you are not over reacting 
and he is creepy and totally appropriate , 

I think you need to trust your feelings on this sorry it is not easy to walk away from your husband but it has not been easy to watch him act so stupid .


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What else has he lied about? How long have you been married?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

As a prior breastfeeding mom, I think what he did to your friend while breastfeeding is super offensive and gross.

Lots of lies? I'd leave.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

In all honesty, if you don't have kids with this man; please dump him. The older he gets, the more perverted he will become.
Yuck. He is very disrespectful to you and the other women he stares at.

If he is not a Chester the molester, he sure is flying to get there. Competing for a babies' milk vessel is just over the top!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Bibi1031 said:


> In all honesty, if you don't have kids with this man; please dump him. The older he gets, the more perverted he will become.
> Yuck. He is very disrespectful to you and the other women he stares at.
> 
> If he is not a Chester the molester, he sure is flying to get there. Competing for a babies milk vessel is just over the top!


Milk vessel. I'm going to file that one away for future use.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Al_Bundy said:


> Milk vessel. I'm going to file that one away for future use.


I do aspire to inspire...LOL

sorry...had to advertise my thread here. It's being soooo neglected.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Bibi1031 said:


> I do aspire to inspire...LOL


There was a Stephen King film (Carrie remake?) where breast were referred to as "dirty pillows". I think this is right up there. Good job.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Al_Bundy said:


> There was a Stephen King film (Carrie remake?) where breast were referred to as "dirty pillows". I think this is right up there. Good job.


Thanks, but I rather enjoyed @Marc878 description of "tatas" better. Fun bags I believe he described them as.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

He’s a bit strange.

I’m sure other people have noticed too, they can’t hid from everyone, much as they may try!

Creeps rarely get called out too, your friend probably notices and her husband too.

So just quietly, don’t play the crazy game, eventually one of the husbands will notice and take matters into their own hands. That’s when you walk away.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

I doubt they will say anything because we are all friends and they surely don’t want to cause an issue.
It happen before with the lie that he was smoking in my back. I had literally no clue and one of the girls thought I know and she said a comment and when they realised I was confused. They realised I had no idea. They apologize to him and to me for telling me.
I was so confused why apologize if I wanted to know and why say sorry to him, if he was lying… 

Ps. There is a reason why I don’t want him smoking (bad asthma issues that block his throat completely for quite a few seconds at night time) but the issue here is not the smoking action but the lie factor.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

Livvie said:


> As a prior breastfeeding mom, I think what he did to your friend while breastfeeding is super offensive and gross.
> 
> Lots of lies? I'd leave.





Luckylucky said:


> He’s a bit strange.
> 
> I’m sure other people have noticed too, they can’t hid from everyone, much as they may try!
> 
> ...


I doubt they will say anything because we are all friends and they surely don’t want to cause an issue.
It happen before with the lie that he was smoking in my back. I had literally no clue and one of the girls thought I know and she said a comment and when they realised I was confused. They realised I had no idea. They apologize to him and to me for telling me.
I was so confused why apologize if I wanted to know and why say sorry to him, if he was lying… 

Ps. There is a reason why I don’t want him smoking (bad asthma issues that block his throat completely for quite a few seconds at night time) but the issue here is not the smoking action but the lie factor.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> What else has he lied about? How long have you been married?


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

He has lied about smoking. He has been doing it for god know when and I only find out in weird occasions.
He told me once he was going to a “work dinner” and he did apparently but he ended up in a nightclub. I was awake all night hoping to receive a message he was on the way home but no…. He texted me at 3:30am saying he was going to crash at his dad’s because it was closer and he was quite drunk… (which was ok) 
He arrived home at 3pm of the next day and when he arrived he left his phone charging and in that moment a message of a coworker (a one he complained about several times saying he couldn’t tolerate her) texted him saying “thank you for last night” —— I cried, I yelled at him, I pushed him and he said nothing happened, that she was saying thank you because he ordered her a taxi (apparently) 

And he hide things that sometimes happen at work. 
like going for coffee with collegues or giving them rides… and is fine if he tells me but as soon as he hides it makes me feel there is somethingwrong going on.
The rest that are remember is lies that are super innocent but it worries me that has now become a habit. And nowadays I struggle a lot to believe. I feel bad about it but what can I do?


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> What else has he lied about? How long have you been married?


 We had been married for 4 years now… I feel we shouldn’t be getting yet to that point of loosing interest for one another because we are still on the first years of marriage.
I want to have kids but this issues are stopping me.
Plus I am from Mexico and I don’t know how to start over by my own in another country. I feel quite trapped. And I don’t want to go back because I just managed to progress in the dental field and I just got my registration as dental hygienist….


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Perla first is that your photo because if it is people might know you from it , 

I can understand your new to the UK and I don't know what your status would be if you leave this man , 
you are using him to get ahead in your job , he is taking advantage of you and lying to you ,
I would not be surprised if he is cheating on you . that night he said he stayed at his fathers sounds like he was with that other woman for the night .
he might even know that you feel trapped and does not mind not respecting you . 

I would say get legal advice and then plan how you can get away from him and get your own place


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I just think he like boobs? One pair (yours) is not enough, obviously...  A few years a go, I had a conversation with a drinking buddy, who was cheating on his wife. I asked him: why do you do it? And he said: don't you just get tired of playing with the same boobs all the time? I hadn't thought of that...


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> Perla first is that your photo because if it is people might know you from it ,
> 
> I can understand your new to the UK and I don't know what your status would be if you leave this man ,
> you are using him to get ahead in your job , he is taking advantage of you and lying to you ,
> ...


If I go to my country I will be fine. 
My mother is a dentist, she has her own clinic and because I am a dentist in my country too then it will be great. 
But it has cost me 4 years of effort and money to make the uK accept my registration and allow me at least to register as dental hygienist to then drop it all to go back. I have worked really hard to pay for my own car and save money for us to improve our home to then leave it all :/ plus I do love my partner and I want to have a family with him but as other people has said, if there is no trust there is nothing… and recently I feel confused and I am not sure if I had been played all this time…


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Perla said:


> We had been married for 4 years now… I feel we shouldn’t be getting yet to that point of loosing interest for one another because we are still on the first years of marriage.
> I want to have kids but this issues are stopping me.
> Plus I am from Mexico and I don’t know how to start over by my own in another country. I feel quite trapped. And I don’t want to go back because I just managed to progress in the dental field and I just got my registration as dental hygienist….


It sounds like he won't change, and he's way unable to be trusted. 

You'll be best served to start planning financial and immigration status independence so you're working towards being able to live on your own.

That is always best, no matter how this goes. Your confidence will grow, your thoughts will become more clear the more you prepare.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Perla said:


> He told me once he was going to a “work dinner” and he did apparently but he ended up in a nightclub. I was awake all night hoping to receive a message he was on the way home but no…. He texted me at 3:30am saying he was going to crash at his dad’s because it was closer and he was quite drunk… (which was ok)
> He arrived home at 3pm of the next day and when he arrived he left his phone charging and in that moment a message of a coworker (a one he complained about several times saying he couldn’t tolerate her) texted him saying “thank you for last night” —— I cried, I yelled at him, I pushed him and he said nothing happened, that she was saying thank you because he ordered her a taxi (apparently)


Did you ask his dad if he actually slept there that night?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep, the H sounds like he's a bit dishonest.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

bobert said:


> Did you ask his dad if he actually slept there that night?


They just told me he arrived very late around 3:30 or 4 but when I asked they got nervous and I think it was because they didn’t want to be involved in trouble.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think it was unacceptable for him to be checking out the milk vessel.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I live in france now where often women do go topless at the beach , not as much now as years ago , the French have become more conservative ( I think you might call it .)
when a woman is topless men and boys children take little or no notice because you see so many you get used to women topless ,it is part of life ,

I have been to shopping malls in France and the odd time a woman would be setting on a bench feeding her child and as I walk past I pretend not to see her so as not to make her feel uncomfortable , there was some type of protest made to a woman in the last week or two when she was feeding a newly born out somewhere in france and it started a other people supporting her
on facebook , so this last weekend there is a lot of photos of women feeding their children on my news feed .


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Your husband is a creep and there is no cure for that.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> I live in france now where often women do go topless at the beach , not as much now as years ago , the French have become more conservative ( I think you might call it .)
> when a woman is topless men and boys children take little or no notice because you see so many you get used to women topless ,it is part of life ,
> 
> I have been to shopping malls in France and the odd time a woman would be setting on a bench feeding her child and as I walk past I pretend not to see her so as not to make her feel uncomfortable , there was some type of protest made to a woman in the last week or two when she was feeding a newly born out somewhere in france and it started a other people supporting her
> on facebook , so this last weekend there is a lot of photos of women feeding their children on my news feed .


I have nothing against breastfeeding but it does make feel uncomfortable if my partner is there staring... plus is our friend and feels even more awkward. I just don't like it and I don't blame her I blame him... :/


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Openly lusting over your breastfeeding friend is really creepy and very disrespectful. I understand the sexual appeal of a woman who’s breastfeeding. After 4 kids, my wife has a nice rack but when she was breastfeeding they jumped up to amazing. I was definitely enjoying them but she is my wife. I would NEVER openly lust over one of her friends or a friend’s wife. Not going to lie and say that I might not take a quick glance but to leer in front of people is outrageous. You need to put husband in check. 

btw: He may want to have you pregnant to enjoy your body but you need to be sure he’s trustworthy.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> I live in france now where often women do go topless at the beach , not as much now as years ago , the French have become more conservative ( I think you might call it .)
> when a woman is topless men and boys children take little or no notice because you see so many you get used to women topless ,it is part of life ,
> 
> I have been to shopping malls in France and the odd time a woman would be setting on a bench feeding her child and as I walk past I pretend not to see her so as not to make her feel uncomfortable , there was some type of protest made to a woman in the last week or two when she was feeding a newly born out somewhere in france and it started a other people supporting her
> on facebook , so this last weekend there is a lot of photos of women feeding their children on my news feed .


Lots of people topless on beaches where I'm from... nobody pays any attention. Plus, breastfeeding in public spaces is not a problem (like in the UK).


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

you husband seems to have a very childish and immature way about him in ways about breastfeeding , 
I would expect better from a 10 year old boy , like as if he has some strange fetish 

when women are at a party with a new baby they feel uncomfortable enough having to find a quite spot 
to feed the baby with out the local fool sticking his head in to have a look .
and most women that feel their baby with the breast find themselves at a party and the last thing they want is to have to feed there but there is not much they can do 

the smocking in the back room like a kid is again showing to be child like , 
and makes you look like his mother or a boss but it is not a big deal 
if he can't stop smoking it is his own responsibility and health that is at play .

what I don't like is he out partying and you at home and what ever he had going on with that other woman you will never know 
but at 3 am his place was not out with her , if it was just his fetish for women breast feeding and his smoking I would say you have little to worry about 
.yes it is wrong of him to act as he does 
just on a side question if you had a baby how does he feel about it if you wished to breast feed it .. normal most women never think about this until they are expecting 

if his lying to you about other things and you can not trust him and if there is any chance he is out with other women you need to think about your opinions 
we all invest into our lifes and get everything turned up side down when it comes to an end 
it is only some of the costs of getting out of a bad marriage
yes you love him but you seem to have droughts


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

I think it's creepy when men stare when women are breastfeeding their baby. I also think it's creepy when women (who are doing this in public) don't cover up while doing so.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

normaly it is done in a way that there is little to see most often only the childs head 

, 


sideways said:


> I think it's creepy when men stare when women are breastfeeding their baby. I also think it's creepy when women (who are doing this in public) don't cover up while doing so.


I would advise not getting pregnant




jsmart said:


> Openly lusting over your breastfeeding friend is really creepy and very disrespectful. I understand the sexual appeal of a woman who’s breastfeeding. After 4 kids, my wife has a nice rack but when she was breastfeeding they jumped up to amazing. I was definitely enjoying them but she is my wife. I would NEVER openly lust over one of her friends or a friend’s wife. Not going to lie and say that I might not take a quick glance but to leer in front of people is outrageous. You need to put husband in check.
> 
> btw: He may want to have you pregnant to enjoy your body but you need to be sure he’s trustworthy.


 until she is happy she can trust him


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Perla said:


> I have nothing against breastfeeding but it does make feel uncomfortable if my partner is there staring... plus is our friend and feels even more awkward. I just don't like it and I don't blame her I blame him... :/


If this happens again, CALL HIM OUT.
Just say "I think xxx would like some privacy while feeding the baby -- please go outside until she is done". That would embarrass him enough (I HOPE) that he would leave. He may have a lactation fetish, but from what you said, he just has NO boundaries (esp with the work folks you mentioned). His actions are HIGHLY questionable, i.e. him having an affair (or more).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Lots of people topless on beaches where I'm from... nobody pays any attention. Plus, breastfeeding in public spaces is not a problem (like in the UK).


Lots of women do breast feed here in public, but they often do it discreetly. It's nice they think of others.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Lots of women do breast feed here in public, but they often do it discreetly. It's nice they think of others.


I hardly seen any, to be honest. And I've heard of cases where customers in bar/restaurants asked the women to cover themselves completely or move away...

You do know that women can't still breastfeeding in the House of Commons chamber?

Also this...









Quarter of mums made 'uncomfortable' breastfeeding in public


A survey of infant nutrition has found despite legal protection, women are still being asked to stop.



www.bbc.co.uk













Why Britain's attitude to breastfeeding is still a disgrace


A magazine cover in India featuring a woman feeding her baby has caused outrage. But, before we feel too smug, we should remember we’re not much more enlightened here




www.theguardian.com





There are hundreds of articles about it.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> If this happens again, CALL HIM OUT.
> Just say "I think xxx would like some privacy while feeding the baby -- please go outside until she is done". That would embarrass him enough (I HOPE) that he would leave. He may have a lactation fetish, but from what you said, he just has NO boundaries (esp with the work folks you mentioned). His actions are HIGHLY questionable, i.e. him having an affair (or more).


I had been wanting to do that I just need to grab courage. But I always coward up because I don't want to make a scene.

Last time we were in that same group and he was hiding he was smoking in that party, when I was there too. One of the girls thought I know and she said a comment and when they realised I was confused and getting angry they understood I had no idea. They apologize to him and told me to stop being so dramatic.For them it wasn't the big thing. For me it wasn't the smoking factor but the lie. But that day, they though I was making a scene. The guys even stated that that that's why they didn't like the girls around. And I felt like crap.

Ps. There is a reason why I don’t want him smoking (bad asthma issues that block his throat completely for quite a few seconds at night time. One night we ended up in hospital for that issue)


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Any guy with common sense would not go into the room where in is known a woman is breastfeeding. Your husband has no common sense and a wandering eye. It may be time for some IC for him!


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> If this happens again, CALL HIM OUT.
> Just say "I think xxx would like some privacy while feeding the baby -- please go outside until she is done". That would embarrass him enough (I HOPE) that he would leave. He may have a lactation fetish, but from what you said, he just has NO boundaries (esp with the work folks you mentioned). His actions are HIGHLY questionable, i.e. him having an affair (or more).


If your courage re confronting him in the moment is lacking, it can be done with some humor / outrage eg "Get OUT of here you idiot! " or equivalent head shaking disbelief. 

That's what my wife would do, and then never let me forget that moment of my stupid awkward behavior by bringing it up at social gatherings as a story to remember. That would teach me. 

Not that I would ever do this, it's just creepy and downright embarrassing.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I think your biggest issue here is being a doormat. The smoking. The boobs. The lying. The late night at the club. 

You haven't expressed your boundaries to him at all, and he is going to keep pushing them to see how much he can get away with. I'd say bring up all of these issues with him and set boundaries on what you think is acceptable and what isn't. Let go of the outcome. If he stays, then that means he agrees to your boundaries and you can work on your relationship. If he goes, then you have your answer and move on with your life without him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Perla said:


> I have caught my husband liking very often pictures of a friend of us before.
> He used to actively search for her profile which was making me curious of why and she is also the partner of my husband friend. And whenever I asked I was called crazy or he played offended even when I was just asking.
> 
> Now that particular friend just gave birth and she is breastfeeding.
> ...


Ugh. Gross behavior. Ever seen that episode of Two and a Half Men where Alan has a fetish for pregnant women? This isn't much different. He's clearly already got a crush on her and wants to see her boobs up close and personal. Ewww. 

Listen, you need to dump this guy. Don't put up with that. It's bad enough everyone else notices and thinks he's a creep. Don't have kids with him and go get a family law attorney and just get out and find someone else or stay single, whatever.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I hardly seen any, to be honest. And I've heard of cases where customers in bar/restaurants asked the women to cover themselves completely or move away...
> 
> You do know that women can't still breastfeeding in the House of Commons chamber?
> 
> ...


I have seen a loads of mums breast feeding in cafes and other public places.Its pretty common now and accepted. Often you can miss them because they are usually discreet thankfully. You can also buy cape type type things for modesty as well. 
Most MP's would have a long period of many many months of maternity leave so really no need to breast feed in chambers unless they are there to make a point which a few are.
I wouldn't trust the BBC or guardian personally.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nailhead said:


> Any guy with common sense would not go into the room where in is known a woman is breastfeeding. Your husband has no common sense and a wandering eye. It may be time for some IC for him!


Not sure how IC would help, he has low moral values.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I have seen a loads of mums breast feeding in cafes and other public places.Its pretty common now and accepted. Often you can miss them because they are usually discreet thankfully. You can also buy cape type type things for modesty as well.
> Most MP's would have a long period of many many months of maternity leave so really no need to breast feed in chambers unless they are there to make a point which a few are.
> I wouldn't trust the BBC or guardian personally.


The only thing that bothered me about this whole situation is the location of the breast feeding.
Of course, that doesn’t mean that I think women don’t have the right to breast feed where ever and whenever they want. Of course they do. That isn’t my place to say that.

but if I read the original post correctly, this happened in the creepy husbands house in a general area (not a private room). OP mentioned that her husband came inside for bunk reasons only for viewing. That’s uncalled for and unacceptable.

with that said, I recall the days of when friends would come over with babies that are still feeding. My wife and I would offer up a room with whatever the mother felt like they needed and no one would disturb her. Why? Because guys are going to look. Yes, I know, I know. Creepy guys everywhere!!!! I also know that women don’t understand…. You think us guys do? I’ve been a boob guy since I can remember. Thought I would grow out of it. Nope. If I see it, I’m gonna look.

I don’t treat temptation as a challenge. I find that illogical. I run away from it. As such, I would be annoyed if a main area of my house is being taken up by a breast feeding woman when there are rooms available. Now I have to stay outside until she is done, or have to go outside every time she starts back up.

easy answer to that is “just don’t look, you evil perv!!!” To that I would say, “get out of my house with the boob temptation, or please use one of our rooms for privacy and comfort.” I don’t want a common area of my house essentially blocked off from me.

obviously, this wasn’t the case here and this guy was doing it on purpose. That’s a d1ck move. I’m just saying I’d get annoyed if it went on for a long time and a common area of my house was removed from my use.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I keep seeing this thread as ‘Breastfeeding my husband’. Then I’m finding myself in that unavoidable, highly uncomfortable position of not knowing whether I need to stick a fork in my eye.... or google.

I hate you. 🤪


----------



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

It's obvious the guy likes boobs - who doesn't? If you have to breastfeed in the open, position yourself where people cannot see or just accept the fact that guys will look because we are visual sexual creatures. Sorry ladies - it's in our DNA. However, I will agree that this guy made himself look like a creep.

We went over to a new neighbor one day and she had huge boobs (I'm also a boob man) and she says I hope you don't mind and whips out her enormous boobs while on the couch to breastfeed. I am facing her direction talking to the husband. You know how hard it was NOT to glance over at these lovely boobs? I was very uncomfortable to the point where I almost asked the husband to switch seats but since she didn't mind I tried my best to stay focused on the husband lol.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

LATERILUS79 said:


> The only thing that bothered me about this whole situation is the location of the breast feeding.
> Of course, that doesn’t mean that I think women don’t have the right to breast feed where ever and whenever they want. Of course they do. That isn’t my place to say that.
> 
> but if I read the original post correctly, this happened in the creepy husbands house in a general area (not a private room). OP mentioned that her husband came inside for bunk reasons only for viewing. That’s uncalled for and unacceptable.
> ...


Women shouldn't be sent to nurse in private or criticized for not using covers just because some dudes claim they can't keep their eyes away. You're an adult, you can control yourself. If women _want_ to nurse in private or use a cover, go for it, but they shouldn't feel like they have to because someone else will be uncomfortable. 

And sometimes it's not possible to be "modest". Maybe the mom forgot her cover, maybe she accidentally wore a shirt that doesn't allow for coverage, maybe the baby hates covers, maybe the baby isn't good at nursing, etc. 

My wife has never used a cover or hidden away to feed our kids. Family events, with my friends, at a restaurant, at a baseball game, wandering through Home Depot, whatever. If anyone didn't like it... tough titties.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> Women shouldn't be sent to nurse in private or criticized for not using covers just because some dudes claim they can't keep their eyes away. You're an adult, you can control yourself. If women _want_ to nurse in private or use a cover, go for it, but they shouldn't feel like they have to because someone else will be uncomfortable.
> 
> And sometimes it's not possible to be "modest". Maybe the mom forgot her cover, maybe she accidentally wore a shirt that doesn't allow for coverage, maybe the baby hates covers, maybe the baby isn't good at nursing, etc.
> 
> My wife has never used a cover or hidden away to feed our kids. Family events, with my friends, at a restaurant, at a baseball game, wandering through Home Depot, whatever. If anyone didn't like it... tough titties.


Cool. You do you.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think it was unacceptable for him to be checking out the milk vessel.


I totally agree. The innocent baby prolly would too if he could talk and walk. I hope that when the baby grows up a bit, he kicks Chester The Molester's shin!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

bobert said:


> Women shouldn't be sent to nurse in private or criticized for not using covers just because some dudes claim they can't keep their eyes away. You're an adult, you can control yourself. If women _want_ to nurse in private or use a cover, go for it, but they shouldn't feel like they have to because someone else will be uncomfortable.
> 
> And sometimes it's not possible to be "modest". Maybe the mom forgot her cover, maybe she accidentally wore a shirt that doesn't allow for coverage, maybe the baby hates covers, maybe the baby isn't good at nursing, etc.
> 
> My wife has never used a cover or hidden away to feed our kids. Family events, with my friends, at a restaurant, at a baseball game, wandering through Home Depot, whatever. If anyone didn't like it... tough titties.


Same. What a ****ed up world that needs to hide away a baby eating. 

Some babies won't tolerate a cover over their head like that. I'd like to try to put a cover over an adult's head while they are eating.

No breastfeeding woman should have to hide away. I never did.


----------



## Sweet tooth (Jul 19, 2021)

Trustless Marriage said:


> It's obvious the guy likes boobs - who doesn't? If you have to breastfeed in the open, position yourself where people cannot see or just accept the fact that guys will look because we are visual sexual creatures. Sorry ladies - it's in our DNA. However, I will agree that this guy made himself look like a creep.
> 
> We went over to a new neighbor one day and she had huge boobs (I'm also a boob man) and she says I hope you don't mind and whips out her enormous boobs while on the couch to breastfeed. I am facing her direction talking to the husband. You know how hard it was NOT to glance over at these lovely boobs? I was very uncomfortable to the point where I almost asked the husband to switch seats but since she didn't mind I tried my best to stay focused on the husband lol.


I agree that mums can breastfeed wherever and whenever they want. And it’s fine, as well, that guys are “into boobs”. But I strongly believe we are not brainless animals and we do have the ability of self control. Is not like our instincts domain our actions and if they do, then what a neanderthal… (on my opinion). Additionally, if you are going to see boobs, at least wait till you partner/wife is not there to see how an idiot you are being because to me, is very uncomfortable seeing my husband staring a someones nipple, even more so when she is OUR friend!! 

Plus if you feel you are struggling then you put yourself Out of the situation. That’s why I hate he was constantly turning up when she was breastfeeding… and that is still pissing me off. He came to a group of ONLY girls more times than the father of the kid himself!

And this place me in a predicament of what to do in the next friend’s gatherings? Go through the embarrassment every time we see our friends? 
And the annoying thing is that we have 2 friends breast feeding and he only does it with one… 
Shall I be worried? Isn’t it sick? 

It just put me in a position where we are sleeping in separate rooms because this makes me so nauseous. I feel my body is not enough, I can’t have any intimacy without thinking that maybe he is imagining her or her breasts… agh, this is sick…


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

If he’s only obsessing about one of the women, then that tells me it’s her that he’s attracted to and not just an exposed breastfeeding booby thing. I understand that this can rattle you but instead of falling into despair, you need to get angry at the disrespect and not let it make you doubt your attractiveness.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Now he is a turd! Crap goes in the crapper. Trash goes outside on the curb. 

He stinks of both! I'm glad you are in separate rooms. How old is he? What kind of job does he have?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Trustless Marriage said:


> It's obvious the guy likes boobs - who doesn't? If you have to breastfeed in the open, position yourself where people cannot see or just accept the fact that guys will look because we are visual sexual creatures. Sorry ladies - it's in our DNA. However, I will agree that this guy made himself look like a creep.
> 
> We went over to a new neighbor one day and she had huge boobs (I'm also a boob man) and she says I hope you don't mind and whips out her enormous boobs while on the couch to breastfeed. I am facing her direction talking to the husband. You know how hard it was NOT to glance over at these lovely boobs? I was very uncomfortable to the point where I almost asked the husband to switch seats but since she didn't mind I tried my best to stay focused on the husband lol.


And I bet you have NO recollection of what you actually talked about!  All your focus was making your eyes NOT look.


----------

